# [SOLVED] Hooking up an Ethernet to the Back of PS3 For Wired Internet



## Rockafeller (Feb 27, 2007)

I've been using Wireless on my Ps3 for almost 3 years. 
It has worked fine, but I'd like to just try a Wired Connection,
hoping it might be a little faster..

So I grabbed an ethernet cord that was lying around the house.
I stuck it into the back of the ps3, 
and the other end of the wire in to my *wireless *router.
(I must be an idiot, right?)
Well, I searched up how to hook up the PS3 to the internet via wired,
and all the tutorials on the internet kept saying hook it up to the router.

Well, the ps3 didn't even recognize the wire. 
It said "Please insert your ethernet cord".

I figured what the heck, I'll try plugging the wire into the back of my modem,
But there were no ports in the back of the modem that were available.

The only ethernet port that was on the back of the modem...
was hooked up to the wireless Linksys router via the ethernet cord.

Sooo... Errrm, do you see my dilemma?

Do I need to buy a new modem with more ethernet ports?
Is there a way I can still hook up to the back of the modem?
Or do I have a totally wrong type of modem?
Is the wire I'm using even an ethernet wire? (It's grey in color, not blue)
Was I right to hook it to the back of the *Wireless *router?

All I wanted to do was test out a wired connection for a day or two. Jeez.
I'm confused - Please help!


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: Hooking up an Ethernet to the Back of PS3 For Wired Internet*

It should go like this:

Modem->Router->PCs & PS3.

If the PS3 doesn't recognize the cable try plugging the router into itself. If you see the lights for those ports go active it means the issue is with the PS3. If you get no lights on the router try another cable.


----------



## thelawns (Feb 17, 2010)

*Re: Hooking up an Ethernet to the Back of PS3 For Wired Internet*

Wait, plugging the Ethernet cable into the Wireless router was correct, unless you had to unplug the cable from your modem to do it. If your Wireless router only has one port, then yes, you need to buy a new modem with wireless built in and with 4 ethernet ports.

I wonder if a 4 port switch, between the Modem and the wireless router would work? Maybe someone else could answer that?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

With a switch you want modem->router->switch.


----------

